# It's a Nice day for a...



## fizzerbird (Feb 6, 2009)

*WHITE WEDDING!*







OMG!!!



xxxXXXXXxxxx


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 6, 2009)

woooo hoooo!!!!   

how exciting, hope it all goes fan-bloody-tastically and I'm sending you both loads of gert big snoggeroos 



x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 6, 2009)

They getting married today?


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 6, 2009)

oh yes


----------



## Thora (Feb 6, 2009)

Have a great day Fizzer!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 6, 2009)

Awww 

Have a lovely snowy wedding


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 6, 2009)

_Not sure whether I've understood the thread properly, but if it's what I think it is  (-and not just a random excuse for a bit of Billy Idol appreciation ), then..._ 

Wishing you both much happiness!


----------



## xenon (Feb 6, 2009)

You and Bombscare slipping up the aisle today?... 

Blimey. Congratulations to you both. Unique pic opportunities. Have a great day!


----------



## Rollem (Feb 6, 2009)

i thought you were marrying billy there for a minute!   have a fab day x x


----------



## Callie (Feb 6, 2009)

Woo Hoo! about bloody time I say 

Is bumscare wearing a top hat and tails with a cane?!


----------



## butterfly child (Feb 6, 2009)

I had the opposite with my wedding day - it was bloody hot!

Have a lovely day, both of you xxx


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2009)

Awwww, congratulations!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 6, 2009)

Have a fantastic day! xx


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 6, 2009)

congratulations you two


to get you there on time


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2009)

Congratulations you two and wishing you all the best xxx

Any pics of the event?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2009)

We want pics!
We want pics!


----------



## madamv (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah...   where's the pics?     

Hope you have a long and happy life together ...   xxx


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 8, 2009)

We've still got to upload ALL the pics form the camera.

But the hooker in the park home next door who did fizz's nails emailed this one over. She's a bit of a whizz with photography and the internet apparently


----------



## Isambard (Feb 8, 2009)

Can we sing the camp Abba soundtrack now? 

XXX


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope it was a magical day for you both!! 
Many more happy years together. You're both really lovely, inside n out


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG wicked! well done lovely sound lovely peoples 
awwwwr
xxxxxx


----------



## Idaho (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations Fizzer and Mr Scare


----------



## Skin (Feb 8, 2009)

Many sincere congratulations 
Skin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 8, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Hope it was a magical day for you both!!
> Many more happy years together. You're both really lovely, inside n out



I think fizz would disagree with you about my insides at the moment as they are coming out

and thanks for the card lovelly lady


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't believe we actually made it...it was a close call. Bombscare spent half hour digging the car out of the drive! Then we had to get into town hoping that the registrar was able to make it also!

Bombscare's family were trapped in Devon and half of mine couldn't get across Bristol  we almost had to drag witnesses from off the street...BUT it all turned out ok in the end. The reg office peeps were brilliant, laying on coffee/tea for the few that could make it.

The trip to Devon after the ceremony was scary as fek also but we made it and I got to kiss a snowman on my wedding day 

As my hubby said...loads of pics on various cameras still to be uploaded but i'll stick a couple up in a mo.

Oh and thanks soooo much for the cards and text messages etc


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2009)

Skin said:


> Many sincere congratulations
> Skin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx





Bloody heck mate helloooooooooooooooooo  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations.    

I understand kissing a snowman on your wedding day is good luck.


----------



## rover07 (Feb 8, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I understand kissing a snowman on your wedding day is good luck.



no thats a sweep.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 8, 2009)

rover07 said:


> no thats a sweep.



Just go with it!


----------



## rover07 (Feb 8, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Just go with it!



Ok ok, make it up as you go along then, snowmen   

Happy marriage day!


----------



## Thora (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations fizz, lets see the pics!


----------



## two sheds (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations both, have lovely times together


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 8, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> I think fizz would disagree with you about my insides at the moment as they are coming out
> and thanks for the card lovelly lady


Yeuw. TMI  and ya welcome 



fizzerbird said:


> I can't believe we actually made it...it was a close call. Bombscare spent half hour digging the car out of the drive! Then we had to get into town hoping that the registrar was able to make it also!
> 
> Bombscare's family were trapped in Devon and half of mine couldn't get across Bristol  we almost had to drag witnesses from off the street...BUT it all turned out ok in the end. The reg office peeps were brilliant, laying on coffee/tea for the few that could make it.
> 
> The trip to Devon after the ceremony was scary as fek also but we made it and I got to kiss a snowman on my wedding day


BLIMEY! What an adventure!  
Can't wait to see some bloody pics


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 8, 2009)

awwww, my heart  x

congratulations fizzer and dj bomb...hope you have a wonderful life together , im sure you will... love to you both.  XXXxxxXXX


----------



## softybabe (Feb 8, 2009)

ddraig alerted me to this 

woohoo a wedding!!!  Happy wedded bliss 

sounds like a winter wonderland wedding


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2009)

*Just to be going on with...*







and









Thanks for all the best wishes also  xxxxxXXXxxxxx


----------



## Thora (Feb 9, 2009)

Loving the wellies


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 9, 2009)

awwwwwwww...you both look so happy fizzer  ...those are great  x


----------



## Voley (Feb 9, 2009)

Many congratulations, you two. Lovely photos.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 9, 2009)

matching grins 
big up yaselves and your union


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 9, 2009)

*Matching grins...*



xXx


----------



## cesare (Feb 9, 2009)

You got married 

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## etnea (Feb 9, 2009)

aww many congratulations to both of you 
xxx


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 9, 2009)

what is billy idol up to these days?  around 5'5" and 10 stone??


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 9, 2009)

Detroit City said:


> what is billy idol up to these days?  around 5'5" and 10 stone??



do you even know what 10 stone is? 

stop messin with fizzer & dj's wedding thread. 

where/whens the honeymoon fizzer?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 9, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> do you even know what 10 stone is?
> 
> stop messin with fizzer & dj's wedding thread.
> 
> where/whens the honeymoon fizzer?



For a moment there I thought you were asking where the honeymoon piccies were!

Honeymoon...orf to Barcelona for valentine weekend then drive through Spain to costa del sol and ending week visiting my mother for a couple of days before flying back to yerbutnobutland 

xXx


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 9, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> For a moment there I thought you were asking where the honeymoon piccies were!
> 
> Honeymoon...orf to Barcelona for valentine weekend then drive through Spain to costa del sol and ending week visiting my mother for a couple of days before flying back to yerbutnobutland
> 
> xXx



i wouldnt do that love (youve not gone and had time to get some good shots yet , im kidding  x...) 

ooooh, look at you and the Mr.....ya'lls honeymoon sounds lovely darlin', i know youre gonna have an ace time 

this is all so exciting, i love it  XXXxxx


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2009)

Hope you had a fantastic day and many many fantastic years to come!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 9, 2009)

congrats you fuckin gorgeous lovely  xxxxx


----------



## trashpony (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations to you both 

Your honeymoon sounds lovely - escape the need for wellies


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 9, 2009)

great pics, not many brides get to wear wellies 

x x x x


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 9, 2009)

Wellieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees 
You both look SO happy. 

Honeymoon sounds brilliant. Have a gorgeous time. And don't feel under pressure to take more pics for us, oh no


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone.

Our wedding turned into a mastercard ad.

Suit - Moss bros 
Dress - Monsooon
Wellies cos its pissed it down with snow - priceless

We didn't do speeches and the like cos we went down the pub and got pissed, so I geuss really I ought a say a few words on here. 

We got married the way we wanted to. Small, quiet and just close family. Even with all the snow the nightmare logistics of getting places etc. It was the best wedding day we could have ever dreamed of wanting to have. From beautiful snow, meaning wellies and boots, to Fizz sliding down the bannisters in the registry office. I can't really describe how much it fitted us just to say our wedding for us was perfect.

Yes we will have aparty for all you lot. We are deliberately keeping family away form you lot. Probably the first bank holdiay in May. We just have a few things we have to sort out before we go planning that but you'll all be invited.

It is defintely fair to say none of this would have happened if it wasn't for urban. It started with Fizz's mum finding something and Me, FBM and Fuctthest8 taking the piss bigtime on the thread. We then all met at a night out in Bristol, Klub Kabu, which was JTG's return from Oz bash. Oddly enough there are pics somewhere from that night of me and Fuct with a pair of SKIN'S pants. So Skins return to the boards seems quite apt. That was the first night we met and became good freinds. From there and other urb events we realised we menat more to each other than just freinds. And here we are now married, Fizz nagging me, like a bloody fishwife, and me discovering the joys of a shed. 

Seriosuly though I have to say that, as a bloke I’d never really thought much about getting married. It was just something that might happen one day and until then I was going to keep on partying. Now, here I am...

I can hear my granddad telling his joke, “as the bride walks into the church she see’s the Aisle, then the alter and then you standing there, and thats what she remembers for the rest of her life Aisle Alter You, (say it out loud if it helps, he was no Tommy Cooper but he had his moments) And I can feel my world slowly changing. Fry ups, motorbikes girls and Techno, being replaced with salad, wallpaper, cushions, drum and bass and garden centres. 

The important thing is, I really don’t mind it changing. . .

So I know I've found the right one.

So thanks everyone, thanks Ed, (its now all your fault, by the way) and more importantly thank you fizz for marrying me. 

My dad says thanks as well cos at last theres someone who was fucking loony enough to take me off his hands 


So there ya all go not only pics, BUT a speech  as well


----------



## Griff (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations to the pair of you.


----------



## Thora (Feb 9, 2009)

Awwwwww


----------



## ddraig (Feb 9, 2009)

*wells up

lush speach mate


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 9, 2009)

thats fuckin lovely djbombscare 

it truly is, fizzer is very lucky to have such an open bloke who loves her so much...xxxx@ both of you

(and so are you to have fizzer ! but you know that already  )

awwww, thats really so sweet. 

i want that  

sorry, no room for bitterness on this thread  ....

have a great time on your honeymoon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2009)

ddraig said:


> *wells up
> 
> lush speach mate


made me tingle that speech 

Awwwww.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 9, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> thats fuckin lovely djbombscare



It was beautiful....I welled up...


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 9, 2009)

Just perfick


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 9, 2009)

moomoo said:


> It was beautiful....I welled up...



so did i 

it made me wistful too  

its just totally lovely, every girls dream speech


----------



## moomoo (Feb 9, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> so did i
> 
> it made me wistful too
> 
> its just totally lovely, every girls dream speech



Aye, wistful as well....  

*Sigh*


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 9, 2009)

many congrats to you both  what a lovely speech

lol @ fizz sliding down the bannisters


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 9, 2009)

*applauds* 

great speech


----------



## Callie (Feb 9, 2009)

awww no *I'm* grinning too  

that was a lovely speech bombscare  bless you both x


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 9, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> do you even know what 10 stone is?



its around 140 lbs

i saw him in concert long ago, didn't realize he was such a small man.  but the performance was superb


----------



## xes (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations to you both. May the years bring you shed loads of cash and laughter.


----------



## JTG (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## sparkling (Feb 9, 2009)

Aaah the pics have made me all emotional and missing you all.

The wedding day was always going to be special no matter how you did it because you are both very special and magical people, like I said elsewhere so magical that even mother nature dressed up in white for you both.

I loved the wellies, that match the dress so well and Bombscares wonderful amazing chain made it to the wedding pics 

Take care my  lovely ones and look after each other.

Lots of love and starfish

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## softybabe (Feb 9, 2009)

Wellies...garter combo is ace!  You are absolutely gorg Mrs DJ Bombscare...not so bad yourself Mr DJ...your speech is fab


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 9, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> it was the best wedding day we could have ever dreamed of wanting to have. From beautiful snow, meaning wellies and boots, to Fizz sliding down the bannisters in the registry office. I can't really describe how much it fitted us just to say our wedding for us was perfect.



It really was...thank you Colin the usher for indulging my obsession with sliding down bannisters...



djbombscare said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes everyone.
> Yes we will have aparty for all you lot. We are deliberately keeping family away form you lot. Probably the first bank holdiay in May. We just have a few things we have to sort out before we go planning that but you'll all be invited.



Expect freak weather...bring wellies 



djbombscare said:


> It is defintely fair to say none of this would have happened if it wasn't for urban. It started with Fizz's mum finding something and Me, FBM and Fuctthest8 taking the piss bigtime on the thread.



She thought it was a candle at first 



djbombscare said:


> So I know I've found the right one.
> 
> So thanks everyone, thanks Ed, (its now all your fault, by the way) and more importantly thank you fizz for marrying me.



Loving you is easy (resists adding coz your beautiful)...whats not to love?
I'm spending the rest of my life with my best mate, my lover and my guardian angel...its all good. 

And yeah, thanks again everyone for your lovely words and best wishes.

Hopefully we'll get to see some of you soon xXx


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 9, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Loving you is easy (resists adding coz your beautiful)...whats not to love?
> I'm spending the rest of my life with my best mate, my lover and my guardian angel...its all good.



awwwwww!!!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 9, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Loving you is easy (resists adding coz your beautiful)...whats not to love?
> I'm spending the rest of my life with my best mate, my lover and my guardian angel...its all good.



thats so lovely  

if i didnt like you so much id be well jealous ...

im glad youre both so happy  xxx

(i want my turn *stomps feet*, it'll happen when its meant to etc, grrr...)


heh, i cant stop saying how lovely this is though, well cause it is X


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 9, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> thats so lovely
> 
> if i didnt like you so much id be well jealous ...
> 
> ...



Awww thanks...i'm surprised the puke buckets haven't appeared as yet!

another piccy...I love this one coz it's a 'pose with the mock register as you can't be trusted with the real one' obligatory wed photo.

It was funny reading the mock entries though...

Fathers occupation 'comic genius' etc


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 9, 2009)

*applauds*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow! Just adding my congrats to you both and all the very best


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 9, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Awww thanks...i'm surprised the puke buckets haven't appeared as yet!
> 
> another piccy...I love this one coz it's a 'pose with the mock register as you can't be trusted with the real one' obligatory wed photo.
> 
> ...



no puke buckets, you 2 are beautiful!!!...ive felt warm inside all day  ....

thats another wonderful pic...keep em coming, since im doomed, i can live vicariously though you , so dont stop with this lovely stuff  ....(please  ...)....

lol@ comic genius ...thats brilliant....

more pics plz fizzer. ;-) XxX


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeaahh MORE!!

Oi MA....you're not doomed.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 9, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Yeaahh MORE!!
> 
> Oi MA....you're not doomed.



I am strumpet  

but this isnt about me, thats for another thread ...

yes MORE MORE MORE HAPPY!


----------



## wiskey (Feb 9, 2009)

fizz you look lovely (as always) and he scrubs up well too  

And the wellies polish the whole thing off so nicely  we were thinking of you and wondered if we'd see you sledging down West St on the way to the registry office!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 11, 2009)

Image grainy as fek due to being taken on disposable camera and then scanned without much attention to pixel thingymajig and ting...my 12 year old niece took it


----------



## treefrog (Feb 11, 2009)

Your wedding is all win. All the best to you both!   x


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 11, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> I am strumpet
> but this isnt about me, thats for another thread ...


Hmm  *sends a hug* !



fizzerbird said:


>


Aawww Bombscare looks so in love with yoooo in this one!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 11, 2009)

wow - what a great thread, what lovely pictures and what a fab couple.

Congratulations!


----------



## the button (Feb 11, 2009)

Just saw this. Congrats to both. "Lovely couple" is a bit of a cliche, but fuck it, you are a lovely couple.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


> Loving you is easy (resists adding coz your beautiful)...whats not to love?
> I'm spending the rest of my life with my best mate, my lover and my guardian angel...its all good.
> 
> And yeah, thanks again everyone for your lovely words and best wishes.
> ...


You know you'll just make people well up again! Awwwwww


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 11, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Hmm  *sends a hug* !
> 
> 
> Aawww Bombscare looks so in love with yoooo in this one!




They got the belly right


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 11, 2009)

aw congratulations


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 11, 2009)

many congrats xxx


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2009)

*Whilst Colin the Usher wasn't looking...*


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 12, 2009)

fucking brilliant


----------



## cesare (Feb 12, 2009)

I just did a little love you rar wellies love you thing in my tummy x x x


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2009)

I loves me wellies to innit.

And Bannisters well...that's what they made them for eh?


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 13, 2009)

You just cant take her anywhere


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 13, 2009)

nope, and that's one of the many things that we all love about her


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, thank god she'll never change.

Why do I get the feeling we'll be posting pics up of fizz sliding down bannisters on her 90th birthday

in her wellies.


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll look forward to them


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> Yeah, thank god she'll never change.
> 
> Why do I get the feeling we'll be posting pics up of fizz sliding down bannisters on her 90th birthday
> 
> in her wellies.



Posting up pics in 44 years time? I expect they'll have some new fandangled tinernetwitcherypoo by then!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 13, 2009)

fizzerbird said:


>



thats ace, youre brilliant fizzer   xxxx

(cheers strumps x)


----------



## Maggot (Feb 13, 2009)

Blimey, I seem to have missed this cos it was in the Bumpkin forum. 



Congratulations!!!


Maggot

XX


----------



## Epona (Feb 15, 2009)

djbombscare - fantastic post (few pages ago now but just read the rest of the thread!), and my god I love the dress with the wellies, absolutely bloody brilliant!  When I got hitched it was a bit of a case of rain stopped play - planned loads of it for outdoors (I am nothing if not an optimist!) and it bloody pissed down - so I sympathise about the snow making it difficult - wish I'd had those wellies though, they are just fab   Best wishes to both of you.


----------

